# brake light stuck on....



## surf3184 (May 30, 2007)

my brake light has been on for about a week. last winter it came on along with another light and it turned out to be my alternater. i checked fuses and brake/tail/head lights and all were operational. any other ideas?

1995 max.


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

How's your fluid level in the resevoir?


----------

